# FREE BBQ Grills!!!!!!



## flagriller (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you love to BBQ? Get one now FREE.

As everyone knows it's time to get ready for that all
important cooking technique---outdoor Grilling!

I have found several stores where you can get a FREE Bar-B-Q Grill!
You can get a free BBQ grill from any of the following stores:

A&P
Albertsons
Costco
Dan's
Food Lion
Fry's
Kroger
Macey's
Big Lots
Brookshire's
Lowes
Publix
Safeway
Sam's Club
Target
Vons
Wagner Hardware
Wal-Mart
Winn-Dixie



I especially like the higher rack - which can be used for keeping things warm!




















Just make sure to get a metal one...the Plastic one's don't do so well.


----------



## smokey steve (Jun 29, 2007)

That Is Hilarious


----------



## crawdaddy (Jun 29, 2007)

I was sitting here coming up with some smart response but that is just so wide open........


----------



## flagriller (Jun 29, 2007)

Look, if you're going to get one of these babies you're going to have to do *ALL* the *MODS!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*   They all are made offshore, so by doing the simple mods you can get much better performance.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 29, 2007)

Around here, you can get the ones with the NASCAR race car attached... wonder how that would work as the cooler compartment for the beer...


----------



## clyde (Jun 29, 2007)

How do you adjust the air flow? (oink snort, whooeee), and how do you get one free?(snort snort)


----------



## flagriller (Jun 29, 2007)

You have to do the survey!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jun 29, 2007)

Makes me really appreciate my ECB


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, where'd ya get the pic of my first grill??


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 29, 2007)

HEY!!!!

French Toast Sticks are back...!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






or


The New Mike Tyson Portablle Grill......


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jun 29, 2007)

How much is the model with the wheels on it, I want to know if I can afford the upgrade


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

what happened to the bag lady & her stuff.


----------



## crawdaddy (Jun 30, 2007)

alright, which is 'sadder'

1.  I have looked at this three times.

2.  I am trying to figure out what modifications could be done to improve on this design.

3.  I will never be able to go to the grocery store and look at a shopping cart the same way again.

4.  Actually thinking that is a darn good idea :-).

hawg, I think the nascar edition would make a fine cooler for the cold ones


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2007)

'round here the grocery stores are mighty protective of their shopping carts. The neighbor's kid and his buddies stole one and trashed it. He got caught and had to pay the store $750.00 for the cart; $150.00 in fines and 80 hours community service.  Kind of harsh punishment for a 10 year old!

Now if we can just figure out how to make the bottom of the cart adjustable!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 30, 2007)

LMAO at this pic!... ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Does need some mods though!...



Have an 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Blackhawk!...Scrounge around the Parts Inventory (i.e. junk pile) and find 
those wheels ya salvaged, and other assorted supplies (junk) to start the mods.

Make a quick detach dolly to sit the new 'Grill' on so it'll roll...Attach new dolly to 'grill'...

Then:

1. Load up the firewood, charcoal, fuel, etc.,
2. Load up the food items, etc., etc.,
3. Load up the cooler (and associated necessary items),
4. Load up the other supplies you'll need,
5. Load up the survival gear,
6. Load up the tent,
7. Load up the water,Don't forget the T.P., 
8. Proceed to the campsite of your choice,

Then...When you get to the campsite or whatever...All ya gotta do is:

1. Roll it all over to where you're gonna build the fire,
2. Unload everything (away from where you're gonna build the fire),
3. Remove dolly from the 'Grill',
4. Put up the tent in a suitable location,
5. Stash everything inside the tent except: the firewood, charcoal, fuel, etc., and cooler,
6. Place cooler in a handy location,
7. Build the fire from your choice of the fuels you brought,
8. If you didn't remove the dolly from the 'Grill' earlier, DO SO NOW!...
9. Place 'Grill' over fire to preheat it for cooking,
10. Raid the cooler (to retrieve associated necessary item),
11. Sit and relax with item raided from cooler while the 'Grill' preheats,
12. Raid the cooler again (to retrieve associated necessary item),
13. Relax some more while watching fire,
14. Raid the cooler yet again (to retrieve associated necessary item),
15. Relax some more while watching fire reduce to ashes,
16. Raid the cooler yet again, again (to retrieve associated necessary item),
17. Relax some more while watching fire (what fire?) as the last glowing embers die out,
18. Raid the cooler yet one more time again, again (to retrieve associated necessary item),
19. Relax some more while making sure the fire isn't going to restart later unexpectedly,
20. Suddenly realize with all the 'Relaxing' that no cooking is going to get done,
21. Decide to give it up and start again in the morning,
22. Crawl into the tent to go to sleep,
23. Wake up in the morning and realize this all wouldn't be possible without the new 'Dolly' mod for the 'Grill',
24. Feel pleased you built the 'Dolly' mod for the 'Grill',
25. Proceed to build a fire again and cook breakfast,
26. Feel good about it all after a wonderful nights sleep.

All this from one simple mod for the new 'Grill'!...


Come to think of it...this sounds kinda like when a buddy of mine goes camping!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've heard stories...


Oh well...Nevermind!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## triple b (Jun 30, 2007)

I was just wondering,how well does it  hold the heat?
If the wheels were still on you could have BBQ to go!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, no kidden , i seen a variation of this several years ago around Glassglow KY, they had one setting abuot 6" off the ground, and another on top on its side, 2 racks that way, and a little home made shed they slid around it,. he sure didn't have coondog worth owning but made some good Q.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL... easy mod to add a rotiserie though


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 30, 2007)

would the rotisserie model include the kiddie car attatched ??? someone's gotta turn the thing .


----------



## lee forst (Jun 30, 2007)

Wait, I think I have a use for it. I bet the bottom of the cart would fit ABTs just fine. And if your rack of ribs was long enough, you could slide them through the sides. I think this has potential....


----------



## flagriller (Jun 30, 2007)

We up-graded her to this :  


http://www.waterworkscanoe.com/the_bag_lady.htm








  we always up grade


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 1, 2007)

Too Too funny....LMAO. Great thread!!!!!!


----------

